

Terradata ( database ) running on SSD ( 55,000 IOPS ) - learnalist
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/19/teradata_blurr/

======
ScottWhigham
What weird writing:

 _Blurr is four times less cheap than the comparable rotating disk appliance
from Teradata. But then it is an astonishing eight times less slow._

~~~
learnalist
Im going to have to say your quoting that line a little out of context.

When I first read the article, the time I got to "slow" I was wondering what I
had just read. Yet the very next paragraph helps demystify the jargon.

At that point, I realised the writer was playing with the jargon and hype but
in a satirical way.

